# big reds



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

decided to hit the shoals after checkin the weax forcast lastnite. winds sw 5-10, got out there and it was it blowin more like 15-20 with white caps and dark clouds every where. but of course i launched anyway and got out to red territory. wind finally started dying down some. ended up going 3 for 5 and a damn cownose ray. 38", 41", and a 45" with some shoulders from hell! not the the biggest drum but great pullage! anyway heres a few pics i got while my camera was still working. i took em myself so they aint the best.
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/smallred-copy.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/spottail-copy.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/41inred2-copy.jpg">


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

congrats on the catch Matt!!!


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Sweet fish man, Damn I need a yak.


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

where did u go. and how far out?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice feesh


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

I'm jealous. Great catch!!!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice way to charge it brother!!!! That's a good pull!!

Skunk


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice fish and report.




Jesse


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Pretty work !! Hard crab for baits or peelers ??


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great job. Congrats on the ctach.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

way to stick out the wind... nice catch man.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks guys, they were caught on whole hard crab.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

i think me and rockstar chummed them bad boys up for ya all the bait we dump overboard to haul azz outta there the other day j\k nice catch dude


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Very nice indeed.


----------

